# pale and proud



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

I recently posted a topic in "frustration" about how I've become incredibly annoyed about society's constant focus on appearances. And, I noticed that one of the things that really has bothered me this summer is how many people have commented on my pale skin. I am a very fair skinned person with very blonde hair. Therefore, apparently, this paleness really stands out. Well, I have tried tanning alittle bit and I even used sunless tanner. And, I guess none of that worked because people still comment on it. 

So...I've decided to embrace my paleness. Yes...I may look sickly. Yes, I may look like a ghost next to my bronzed girlfriends. But, I'm pale and I'm proud. Besides, my family has a history of skin cancer. Why should I risk my health for some stupid ideal? In Asia, the women tend to want white skin. There are skin whiteners...and everything. I don't agree with this either...(I'd love to have an olive-like complexion) but, it shows that obviously one thing is not more "attractive" than the other...it's all a matter of perception. So, from now on I'm going to try to embrace my pale, glow-in-the dark legs, and protect myself from the sun in an attempt to see just how pale I can get. Next time someone says, "wow you're pale." I'm going to say "thank-you."


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

The Great Below said:


> I actually prefer pale skin to the overly tanned look a lot of white women seem to strive for lately.


Cool. Thanks for the comment and welcome to the site!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I laugh every time I see people going to these tanning salons. They look great temporarily. The key word is temporary. Then when they get older they really show their age from all the sun damage. :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I've always hated people commenting on this. It made me feel self consious, so like an idiot, I tryed to get tanned by laying out in the sun with minimal sunblock when I was on vacation. It worked some but not as much as I would've liked :sigh , plus I got burned too. It's great you have a better attitude towards your paleness now.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I am a fair skined blonde as well, and I got teased a lot when I was in high school for being super pale. I tanned for a while in college. I tan pretty well and it looked hot, but my skin started getting crispy looking. If I ever was to tan again it would be the spray on variety. Now I am wearing more retro influenced/vintage clothing and the pale look sort of fits in with that, so Im comfortable with it. The only time I am self-concious about it anymore is when I see myself in photos next to my tan friends, I look like I glow!


----------



## Mintyfresh (May 27, 2004)

I actually seek out pale skinned girls. Seriously they're hot. I wouldn't date a girl who purposely goes to the beach or tanning salon to darken thier skin.

A "healthy tan" is actually just sun damaged skin.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Im called white, which is actually a compliment to me :lol


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

crazyg said:


> I am a very fair skinned person with very blonde hair. Therefore, apparently, this paleness really stands out. Well, I have tried tanning alittle bit and I even used sunless tanner. And, I guess none of that worked because people still comment on it.
> 
> In Asia, the women tend to want white skin.


I think fair skin with blond hair is hot. Any natural colored skin is beautiful, be it a white, tan or olive. I don't know why in world people visit tanning salons. Its like they are trying to be somebody they are not. Its very artificial. Sun tans breaks your skin. It's like welcoming a disease with a red carpet.

I am from asia . Its so funny when I think of this skin trend in USA and Asia. There men go after white skin. Its like hitting a jackpot for a dark guy to get white skin girl. Here ladies are paying money to get dark skin.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

too many people are tanned nowadays. and once you tan, it is really hard to go back to pale skin... i try to maintain my whiteness with sunscreen. people wouldn't think so, but keeping pale is really difficult!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

crazyg said:


> I recently posted a topic in "frustration" about how I've become incredibly annoyed about society's constant focus on appearances. And, I noticed that one of the things that really has bothered me this summer is how many people have commented on my pale skin. I am a very fair skinned person with very blonde hair. Therefore, apparently, this paleness really stands out. Well, I have tried tanning alittle bit and I even used sunless tanner. And, I guess none of that worked because people still comment on it.
> 
> So...I've decided to embrace my paleness. Yes...I may look sickly. Yes, I may look like a ghost next to my bronzed girlfriends. But, I'm pale and I'm proud. Besides, my family has a history of skin cancer. Why should I risk my health for some stupid ideal? In Asia, the women tend to want white skin. There are skin whiteners...and everything. I don't agree with this either...(I'd love to have an olive-like complexion) but, it shows that obviously one thing is not more "attractive" than the other...it's all a matter of perception. So, from now on I'm going to try to embrace my pale, glow-in-the dark legs, and protect myself from the sun in an attempt to see just how pale I can get. Next time someone says, "wow you're pale." I'm going to say "thank-you."


Pale is hot. Maybe you should try dying your hair brown or black. Not bad for your health and it might make your paleness look better. Even with blonde hair though I would prefer a girl to have pale skin.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Pale pride!


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I love pale skin.


----------



## QuietScream (Oct 5, 2011)

Def not ashamed of my super white skin, even though I was teased about it growing up all the time because I'm the black sheep in a family full of super tan Italians:roll:b
Btw, I find fair skinned women super attractive!


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Ha...it's cool that this post got revived recently; and it makes me feel good that there are people out there who actually like pale skin! I think it's actually become a bit more 'fashionable' now what with the revival of vintage clothing, and a less 'mainstream' look. Last few years, actually, less people have commented on it. (Or, maybe because I don't care as much, I haven't noticed.) As well, as I've gotten a bit older, my very blonde hair has darkened a bit, and I've noticed my complexion is a bit more peach coloured now than pale. I actually kind of miss the pale...ha. But I'm still not at all interested in going to a tanning bed. I just think the whole idea of wanting to look healthy by actually damaging your skin is ridiculous.

Also, on a mildly related note, did you know you can get a sun burn on your armpit? It was more just the skin right beside the armpit...but this summer I'd put sunscreen all over my arms, and just missed one little spot and it hurt like crazy. Long sleeves for me.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have always thought pale skin to be sexy! AS long as you're a well groomed person, I think it can be used to your advantage. Vampires are in right now!  


Rock it.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Hahaha...I just noticed that there's a tanning ad on the original post. That's ironic but hilarious. I guess artificial intelligence (which is what's used to determine where ad placement goes on the web) doesn't take in the nuances of conversation. Actually, it also speaks to the idea that tanning is so much a part of our culture, it's automatically equated with something desirable.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll never get a tan either, I don't understand the whole craze to be honest and never have, all skin colours can be beautiful, it'd be boring if everyone was tanned. 
My whole life I've been told to go get a tan and yes it does hurt to be singled out because I'm different, but I myself deep down have always been happy with my skin colour and the fact it makes me stand out .


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

I love pale skin, too! :love2


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Since being back on the golfcourse, I've been using this new spray on sunscreen. In the past when I worked at another golfcourse for some reason in my entire 12 months there I did not tan as much as I have in one month at this new place, and it hasn't even been that hot yet.

I am puting it down to the sunscreen I'm currently using, because it protects me but I've also noticed my hands getting unnaturally dark as of late. I don't care about tans and I like my white as snow skin, however, obviously I cannot prevent this from happening, so I'll learn to accept it.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

I can totally relate to being singled out for being pale. It used to bother me growing up and people still comment on it now but I don't care anymore. Living in Australia (and a coastal town to boot) there has always been a huge emphasis on getting a tan and looking "healthy" and I have always felt different. Due to a history of skin cancer in my family and the way I feel extremely uncomfortable in the summer sun I have never even tried to get a tan because forcing it is unnatural. 

Research now shows that a tan is the first sign of skin damage and an ad campaign in this country even uses "there is nothing healthy about a tan" as its slogan. 

As others have already posted, I actually find pale skin one of the most attractive qualities in a woman.

But anyone with colour in their skin like southern europeans, asians, africans, latinos etc should be proud of their complexion too because it is naturally beautiful. A natural look is the key for me.


----------



## harrypotter (Sep 13, 2011)

You should move to the town I am living in. There are pale people right and left. I myself am quite pale and I used to feel as if it made me stand out. Wow, I just now realized that it bothers me so little these days because I am so used to seeing it, it has become the 'norm'. Anyway, take good care of your skin and it will actually show more than the average person because lighter skin has an opalescent quality to it - it will really glow if you eat lots of vegetables and some fruit. And when you exercise you'll get a nice rosy flush that you will pull off really well _because _of your paleness. I suggest wearing really clear and delicate colors such as watermelon, coral, turqouise, salmon, golden brown, ivory, yellow green, and other warm toned shades. It will really bring out the best in your paleness - and yes, you can use it to your advantage. Anyway I think I got off on a beauty monologue here and should probably shut up. Beauty isn't everything but it can be healthy rather than torturous, it's all about how you utilize beauty. You have to feel at home in your own body and that is why I like to think that health is beauty, self confidence is most definitely beauty, and being grounded in your body - knowing and understanding it, is really a beautiful feeling. I hope all this rambling information helped, even if you weren't looking for advice XD


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I have pale skin and I love my look of icy blonde hair, pale hair and red lipstick. I think it's cool.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

My paleness used to bother me a lot in middle / high school. "Albino" was the insult of choice for a while, even though I've dark hair and eyes (kids are dumb). I really haven't thought about it in a while though. Guess I've just come to accept my paleness and skin cancer-less future.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I like that I'm pale. The only problem is when in school, during presentations and just overall talking to other people I'd blush and the redness would be so apparent against my white skin. It stood out very easily, and there wasn't anything I could do to hide it.. except maybe get a tan. But never will I!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

How did this thread get revived after 5 years?


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Because pale skin is always awesome?


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

For thread necromancy, pale skin is an appropriate subject!



Innamorata said:


> Because pale skin is always awesome?


You know that's right.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I tend to find that everyone (I have never met an exception) looks best with the skin colour they were born with. There are no unattractive skin colours imo.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
I'd agree with that.


----------

